# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  nisu sva djeca jednaka

## anjica

ovo mi je prvi kraj polugodista u mojoj skoli, i jako me razalostio.....
to je jedna mala seoska skola s jos dvije podrucne skole ( sve tri skole zajedno imaju 120 ucenika), jedna od tih podrucni je srpska ( 30 ucenika), i jedino oni nisu dobili vrecicu s poklonima   :Sad:  


ivarica editirala dio posta na trazenje anjice

----------


## litala

mozda budu kad budu njihovi vjerski dani? mislim, koliko znam, pravoslavni i katolicki blagdani ne poklapaju se...

----------


## fegusti

ja se nadam da je tako kako pise litala i da se ne radi o diskriminaciji vec o razlicitim terminima vjerskih blagdana.

----------


## maria71

možda dobiju na početku drugog polugodišta,bar  se nadam da će dobiti...

----------


## traktorka

Meni je to i logično. Vjerojatno će i oni dobiti za njihov Božić ili već za NG. Ne znam kakav im je običaj,ali ja sam uvjerena da se ne radi o diskriminaciji. 
Isto tako vjerujem da naši đaci neće dobiti opet poklone tada i to je u redu.
Ako se već svi drže običaja,onda mi je skroz normalno da svako dijete dobije poklone po svojem običaju.
A pošto su škole i onako već odvojene,onda vjerujem da će sve doći na svoje.
Sumnjam da se tu radi o zaboravljivosti ili diskriminaciji.

----------


## Zdenka2

I ja se nadam da ce sva djeca dobiti poklon. 

Međutim, nije sasvim jasno je li te poklone djeci dala škola ili su ih financirali roditelji?

----------


## Ivana2

Da, nisu jasne okolnosti. Niti u našoj školi nisu dobili poklone nego je danas svako dijete donijelo vrećicu bombona da se skupa počaste. Moža onda niti naša djeca nisu ista  :/ . Možda bi malo više informacija rasvijetlilo stvar.

----------


## anjica

poklone daje opcina, nisu ni prijasnjih godina dobivali tako da sam 100% sigurna da nece ni dobiti na pocetku slijedeceg polugodista

----------


## traktorka

> poklone daje opcina, nisu ni prijasnjih godina dobivali tako da sam 100% sigurna da nece ni dobiti na pocetku slijedeceg polugodista


E onda to svakako nije u redu. A jel se to može s nekim iz općine riješiti? I tko je iz škole uopće zadužen za organizaciju?

----------


## mendula

Ja ću i dalje pokušati vjerovati da djeca ipak jesu jednaka: možda je njihova škola u drugoj općini, koja je siromašnija, pa ne dijeli djeci poklone?  :/

----------


## anjica

razgovarala sam s voditeljicom podrucne skole, oni su i prosle godine pisali pismo opcini ali nista
predlozila sam joj da se javi djecijoj pravobraniteljici

----------


## Ivana2

:/  Takve stvari samo produbljuju nepovjerenje. Nije to uredu, ali ne opravdava niti tu zajednicu da se ne pobrine za djecu. Ljuti me što i jedni i drugi često lome interese preko leđa najslabijih.

----------


## Ivana2

> razgovarala sam s voditeljicom podrucne skole, oni su i prosle godine pisali pismo opcini ali nista
> predlozila sam joj da se javi djecijoj pravobraniteljici


Da to bi bilo dobro, ali nekako mi se čini da je ta funkcija kod nas samo deklarativna i ukrasna.

----------


## Zdenka2

Meni je žalosno da takve stvari mora rješavati pravobraniteljica, umjesto da sama škola i sredina u kojoj se nalazi brine za svu djecu.

----------


## no@

> Meni je žalosno da takve stvari mora rješavati pravobraniteljica, umjesto da sama škola i sredina u kojoj se nalazi brine za svu djecu.


X

----------


## sorciere

> i jedino oni nisu dobili vrecicu s poklonima


 :shock: 

oni su SAMO DJECA   :Heart:  !!!!

joj mogla bih ispaliti...   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

što su ovi drugi dobili u poklonima?

----------


## anjica

> što su ovi drugi dobili u poklonima?


veliku vrecu punu slatkisa

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> što su ovi drugi dobili u poklonima?
> 
> 
> veliku vrecu punu slatkisa


anjica, šaljem ti pp....

----------


## Mukica

bas grozno
i ja se nekaknadam da buju dobili kad budu njihov nikola, badnjak, bozic i sve ostalo

----------


## sorciere

> bas grozno
> i ja se nekaknadam da buju dobili kad budu njihov nikola, badnjak, bozic i sve ostalo


budu   :Grin:  . vjerojatno ne od škole, ali ak treba - ja ću kupiti 30 čokolada za početak. 

ima još neko ko bi mogao pomoći?

----------


## anjica

*sorciere*  :Love:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

nije u tome point *sorciere*
možemo mi sigurno skupiti za 30 vrećica slatkiša
ali pitanje je zašto oni nisu dobili kao i ostala djeca od općine

----------


## sorciere

> nije u tome point *sorciere*
> možemo mi sigurno skupiti za 30 vrećica slatkiša
> ali pitanje je zašto oni nisu dobili kao i ostala djeca od općine


znam da nije u tome point... i sve mi je jasno... sigurno se stvari neće riješiti odmah, makar se i počele rješavati. 

ali, oni su samo djeca, i čak i da dobiju DVA paketa - ništa im ne može nadoknaditi tu tugu koju najvjerojatnije osjećaju...

imala sam 4 godine kad su sva djeca dobila poklone od djeda mraza. sad ih imam 50. ali to vjerojatno neću zaboraviti dok sam živa.   :Sad:   čak sam išla gledati u famoznu košaru - da li je "dobri djedica" zaboravio moj poklon negdje na dnu... 

a uredno su me pozvali na doček   :Mad:

----------


## Mukica

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sorciere

:D  :D 

javila mi se jedna žena iz belgije - i kaže da bi odvojila 50 eura - jer ne može slati pakete. (a i sama teško živi...)

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ne znam, sve je to lijepo, ne želim biti partibrejker, ali nije to to
skupit ćeš za ovu godinu
što će biti iduće?
misliš da su to jedina djeca koja nisu dobila poklon?
čokolada neće ublažiti okus gorčine
nemoj shvatiti kao kritiku, ja se divim tebi kad organiziraš pomoć za potrebite, ali ovo nije to

----------


## sorciere

ne, to nisu jedina djeca koja nisu dobila poklon... ali ni onaj dječak nije mogao baciti u more sve morske zvijezde...   :Kiss:

----------


## TinnaZ

joj ovo je strašno  :shock: 
svakako se treba uključiti dječja pravobraniteljica, makar ne poduzela ništa, ali dužnost joj je da zna i da poduzme nešto, makar napiše pismo školi.
Ja bi isto kupila čokoladu ako ste krenuli u to.

Nije mi baš jasno, općina je platila djeci za poklone, a druga općina u kojoj su djeca Srbi nije platila - ili su sve općine dale novce, ali samo za djecu Hrvate ? joj pa nemrem vjerovati da se tako nešto u našoj "civiliziranoj" zemlji može događati

----------


## sorciere

> Ja bi isto kupila čokoladu ako ste krenuli u to.


anjica i ja jesmo... a tebi   :Kiss:  
i javimo ti detalje i rezultate   :Grin:  ...

žena koja mi se javila iz belgije - moja je "internet" prijateljica. nikad ju nisam upoznala u živo, ali godinama dijelimo dobro i zlo... pa makar mailovima, ili ponekim telefonskim pozivom... 

sretna sam što ima ljudi koji su mi tako bliski iako žive tisućama kilometara daleko... te ljude nosim u   :Heart:  ...

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

kako mislite, skupiti lovu da *anjica* kupi ili da svatko kupi nešto slatkiša?
i dalje mislim da nije rješenje, ali piši i mene

----------


## anjica

a70v slazem se da to nije rjesenje, ja sam u toj skoli nova, a i nisam iz ovih krajeva tako da sa cijelom situacijom opcenito nisam upoznata, ali se nadam da ce se na lokalnom nivou do slijedeceg Bozica to sve rijesiti, potrudit cu se koliko je u mojoj moci
novce necemo skupljati, to se protivi forumskim pravilima

----------


## sorciere

> kako mislite, skupiti lovu da *anjica* kupi ili da svatko kupi nešto slatkiša?
> i dalje mislim da nije rješenje, ali piši i mene


vidjet ću tko će se uključiti. za sada sam poslala mail osobama koje bi možda mogle pomoći, ili znaju nekog tko može pomoći. 

meni je svejedno da li će netko dati slatkiše, žvake, bojice, šampon, ili (ako nema druge mogućnosti) novac, jer kao što sam uvijek davala račune i izvještaje - tako ću ih dati svima uključenima (poimence) i sada. 

bilo bi mi drago da svi dobiju isto, ili bar kad anjica javi dobne skupine - da barem bude po tim skupinama. naime, djeca su od 7 do 14 godina. 

ako ovdje složim pakete - postoji mogućnost da netko od mojih kolega prebaci pošiljku do anjice, a ako ne - onda ćemo anjicu natjerat u shopping   :Grin:  . 

moj princip (iz dana kad sam bila koordinator za hrvatsku jedne engleske humanitarne organizacije) je sljedeći: svaka pošiljka ide uz popratni dopis i popis, i tražim imena i potpise primatelja. 

meni su se svojevremeno smijali kad sam napisala da je švercer cigareta na trešnjevačkom placu dao 4 kune... ali činjenica je da ih je DAO, i da nije smio biti izostavljen iz popisa. jer za te 4 kune sam ja kupila 4 bilježnice... 

i ja više volim kad nemam posla s novcima   :Wink:  

pišem te   :Kiss:  

anjica
sorci
bruta brutalna (belgija)   :Grin:  
tinnaz
aleksandra70vanja

----------


## maria71

pridružujem se i ja

----------


## traktorka

i ja

----------


## sorciere

anjica 
sorci 
bruta brutalna (belgija)  
tinnaz 
aleksandra70vanja
maria71
traktorka


anjice - traže me adresu škole, tvoje podatke (i/ili njihove učiteljice) i popis djece (po godinama). 

kako si ti voditelj akcije   :Grin:   (a ja samo jedna od onih koji pomažu), primi se posla   :Wink:   .

----------


## Rene2

Naši nisu dobili nikakve poklone, nego su svi učenici (1. - 4.) išli zajedno u kazalište gledati predstavu Božićne priče.
A veselicu je imao svaki razred za sebe u učionici (ples, pjema, tombola) u aranžmanu učiteljice i roditelja.

----------


## sorciere

> Naši nisu dobili nikakve poklone, nego su svi učenici (1. - 4.) išli zajedno u kazalište gledati predstavu Božićne priče.
> A veselicu je imao svaki razred za sebe u učionici (ples, pjema, tombola) u aranžmanu učiteljice i roditelja.


a naši nisu imali ni to, nego ispitivanje do zadnjeg sata u polugodištu   :Mad:  .

----------


## no@

sorciere, bojim se da guraš anjicu - protivno njenoj volji - u akciju na koju nije spremna:



> a70v slazem se da to nije rjesenje, ja sam u toj skoli snova, a i nisam iz ovih krajeva tako da sa cijelom situacijom opcenito nisam upoznata, ali se nadam da ce se na lokalnom nivou do slijedeceg Bozica to sve rijesiti, potrudit cu se koliko je u mojoj moci
> novce *necemo skupljati*, to se protivi forumskim pravilima

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere, bojim se da guraš anjicu - protivno njenoj volji - u akciju na koju nije spremna:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  anjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...


 :? 

a ti čitaš naše mailove i pp-ove?

----------


## Arwen

računajte i na mene,detalji mogu i na pp ili email iz profila
samo mi javite šta da radim   :Kiss:

----------


## sorciere

arwen   :Kiss:  

anjica mi je javila podatke. kako imena djece i brojeve telefona ne pišem javno - evo "grubih" podataka.

u školi ima 33 učenika, od 1. do 8. razreda. 

1. razred 7 učenika (4 učenika od 7 godina, i troje od 9, 10 i 11 godina)
2. razred 3 učenika (8 godina)
3. razred 2 učenika (9 godina)
4. razred 4 učenika (10 godina)
5. razred 4 učenika (11 godina)
6. razred 6 učenika (12 godina)
7. razred 3 učenika (13 godina)
8. razred 4 učenika (14 godina)

čula sam se s voditeljicom područne škole, koja kaže kako godinama učenici glavne škole dobivaju poklone, a učenici područne škole godinama dobivaju odbijenicu za poklone. iako je škola jedinstvena, i ima jednog ravnatelja - podijeljena je na dvije općine (tovarnik i nijemci). tovarnik svake godine odobrava, nijemci svake godine odbijaju. 

neću ulaziti u politiku, ali želim da ova djeca znaju da netko misli na njih. a možda naša simbolična gesta potakne "općinu", tj. onog tko tamo odlučuje - na promjenu ponašanja u budućnosti   :Wink:  ... 

moja ideja je da se slože šareni paketi, da u njima bude čokolada, bombona, žvaka, nekih drugih slatkiša, sitna igračkica, možda neke soknice, kapa, rukavice, nešto od toaletnih proizvoda tipa dezodoran, šampon, kaladont, ili bojice, olovke, neka zgodna bilježnica... bilo što što bi im moglo biti korisno... jer kaže voditeljica da su svi lošeg materijalnog stanja.

pogledajte što imate kod kuće od takvih stvari a da bi mogle odvojiti (ovisno o dobi učenika), a slatkiše možemo kupiti od novaca koji stignu "izvana"... 

svaka ideja je dobro došla - jer meni je sadržaj takvih paketa ostao "iz doba engleza", kad smo ih pakirali u "shoe boxes" i dijelili djeci... zato pišite... 

nemojte za sada još ništa slati, ali bih voljela kad biste anjici i meni slali na pp (ili mail) info o onom što možete odvojiti. da znamo s čim računamo u materijalnom dijelu, i što ćemo kupiti (ili ću ja nažicati   :Laughing:  ) za dopunu


stanje trenutno:

anjica 
sorci 
bruta brutalna (belgija) 
tinnaz 
aleksandra70vanja 
maria71 
traktorka 
zaza (švedska)
arwen

----------


## anjica

*sorci* (   :Love:  ) slazem se sa sarenim paketicem, jos bih dodala da bi bilo zgodno neka spangica, gumica, raif...

----------


## TinnaZ

ja bih prethodno pitala da li je netko preuzeo na sebe da o ovome obavijesti dječju pravobraniteljicu. Prijava ne mora biti službena, na službenom dopisu, niti od djelatnika škole, primaju se i anonimne prijave ili od osobe koje namaju veze sa školom.

----------


## anjica

ja

----------


## maria71

> ja


  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Jesam li ja dobro shvatila da se radi o dvije različite općine od kojih je jedna odlučila darivati školarce za Božić, a druga nije? Mislim, ima još jako puno općina koje ne daju božićne poklone školarcima, npr. moja. Ili sam nešto krivo shvatila?

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

da, ali je, koliko sam ja shvatila, ista škola u pitanju,

----------


## piplica

I ja se priključujem.  :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

> da, ali je, koliko sam ja shvatila, ista škola u pitanju,


Kužim, jasno da to nije u redu, ali iz prvih postova se dalo shvatiti da se radi o segregaciji djece po nacionalnoj osnovi, odnosno da isti izvor financiranja različito postupa prema glavnoj i prema područnoj školi. A zapravo se ne radi o tome nego o stavu lokalne zajednice, drugim riječima roditelja te djece koja idu u područnu školu.

----------


## sorciere

škola je "grupa" kojoj ta djeca pripadaju. činjenica je da je dio te grupe dobio poklone, drugi dio nije. i to sad želimo na neki način ispraviti. 

piplica, poslat ću ti pp.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> škola je "grupa" kojoj ta djeca pripadaju. činjenica je da je dio te grupe dobio poklone, drugi dio nije..


da, ne bi se smjelo razdvajati djecu iste škole
mislim da je to i do ravnatelja, ne bi smio dozvoliti da mu dio djece dobije poklon, dio ne
pa ako su u općini gluhi trebao je naći drugi izvor za financiranje dara

----------


## TinnaZ

škola se ovdje postavila samo kao izvršitelj volje dvaju općina, posrednik

A trebala bi imati ulogu i koordinatora, i skrbnika oko te djece.

Baš me interesira što će pravobraniteljica reći. Još gore će biti ako ove godine vatrogasno dobiju darak, a do sljedeće se ništa ne riješi i sve se vrati na staro. Možda je ova druga općina stvarno tako siromašna da nema za darove, sumnjam da iz zločestoće diskriminiraju vlastiru djecu. Opet je ravnatelj trebao naći način da se to neutralizira.

----------


## Anita-AZ

I ja sam za, čekam meil ili pp!!  :D 

Znam da ovime rješavamo samo jedan segment problema, no vlastiti primjer je jači od službenih dopisa, pa mislim da će *anjica* ovom akcijom pokazati i napraviti puno!   :Heart:  Korak po korak...

----------


## sorciere

kaj čekaš?   :Grin:  

večeru sam pojela... a mail sam ti poslala...   :Laughing:

----------


## Zdenka2

Meni je ipak najvažnije da se ne radi o segregaciji djece po nacionalnoj osnovi, kao što je bilo prikazano.

----------


## no@

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> škola je "grupa" kojoj ta djeca pripadaju. činjenica je da je dio te grupe dobio poklone, drugi dio nije..
> 
> 
> da, ne bi se smjelo razdvajati djecu iste škole


mislim da ovo ipak definitivno nije slučaj za ured pravobraniteljice. u mojoj školi su samo 1. i 2. razredi dobili (simbolične) darove od svetog nikole i nikome nije palo na pamet da su 3. - 8. razredi zbog toga diskriminirani.
osim toga procjenjujem da gotovo 80-90% područnih škola u RH djeluje u bitno lošijim - materijalnim, organizacijskim i kadrovskim - uvjetima od svojih matičnih škola i nažalost nitko se ne uzbuđuje zbog toga - u većini slučajeva - tamo gdje nema nacionalnih konotacija.

----------


## anjica

no@ kad se cijela situacija sagleda i meni se cini da slucaj nije za pravobraniteljicu, ali je cinjenica da je lokalna zajednica zakazala , na djeciju zalost, vjerovatno zbog politike
 ah,  financijske mogucnosti skole, ona je nazalost jako losa, tako da se tu nije moglo reagirati
a sto se tice tvoje skole takodjer mi nije uredo sto su samo prvi i drugi razredi dobili a drugi nista

----------


## sorciere

curke koje ste se javile - imate "grupni" mail     :Wink:    ...

----------


## Tanči

Hoću i ja sudjelovati,samo recite kako  :D

----------


## sorciere

> Hoću i ja sudjelovati,samo recite kako  :D


poslala sam ti mail   :Grin:

----------


## Tanči

> Tanči prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Hoću i ja sudjelovati,samo recite kako  :D
> 
> 
> poslala sam ti mail



Da mail...3 maila   :Grin:  

...a i ja sam tebi poslala,al samo jedan   :Kiss:

----------


## bruta

svim ljudima dobre volje zelim sretan Bozic
da nas spaja toplina zajednistva i ona jedina sila koja je dovoljno jaka da izbrise sve granice i razlike, a zove se LJUBAV
da nasoj deci pokazemo pravi put, kojim ce ici zajedno, a taj put ste ovde vec dobro trasirali
da skratim da ovo ne lici na Bozicnu poslanicu pape ili patrijarha
voli vas bruta :Smile:

----------


## maria71

bruta   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## sorciere

> svim ljudima dobre volje zelim sretan Bozic
> da nas spaja toplina zajednistva i ona jedina sila koja je dovoljno jaka da izbrise sve granice i razlike, a zove se LJUBAV
> da nasoj deci pokazemo pravi put, kojim ce ici zajedno, a taj put ste ovde vec dobro trasirali
> da skratim da ovo ne lici na Bozicnu poslanicu pape ili patrijarha
> voli vas bruta


 :D  AAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!! 

najdraža mojaaaaaa   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Gost 1

E sad...

Općina Tovarnik ima 3.600 stanovnika, općina Nijemci 5.998 stanovnika.
Središte škole je u Tovarniku.
U područnu školu u Nijemcima o kojoj Anjica piše idu 33 učenika i to sigurno nije jedina škola u Nijemcima.

Prema podacima s web-a _http://www.fond-vukovar.hr/razvoj-ag...pcina-nijemci/_
 radi se o prilično razvijenom poljoprivrednom kraju, što vrijedi i za Tovarnik i za Nijemce, tako da priča o nedostatku novca za 33 vrećice slatkiša u općinskom proračunu ne drži vodu. Dapače u Nijemcima je u tijeku financiranje velike bescarinske zone...

Dobro bi bilo znati odgovor na neka pitanja:

1. Da li su i druge škole u Nijemcima od općine zamolile božićne paketiće za djecu i kako je općina odreagirala?

2. Da li je u zamolbi središnje škole općini Nijemci navedeno da je općina Tovarnik odobrila paketiće učenicima te iste škole?

Tek jasnim odgovorom na ova pitanja moglo bi se utvrditi radi li se o diskriminaciji.

Tek sam sada vidjela ovaj topic, pa ti Sorcie šaljem pp s mailom.

----------


## Tanči

Evo kako to rješava grad Zaprešić:

svake godine za blagdan Svetoga Nikole *sva* djeca u Zaprešiću na prigodnoj proslavici dobiju poklon od Svetog Nikole.Vrtička djeca dobiju poklon u vrtiću,školska u školi i to svi razredi bez razlike,a ona djeca koja ne idu u vrtić pozivaju se u preko plakata izvješenih po gradu na vidljivim mjestima da dođu u najbliži vrtić na priredbu i po poklon.Pošto moja Reica nije nikada išla u vrtić do sada smo uvijek išli na tu priredbu i malena je dobila poklon.Poklon je za svu djecu bio isti,i to paketić sa slatkišima i voćem.Ove godine je to isto moja kćer prošla u školi sa svim svojim kolegama i kolegicama *bez obzira na vjersku,nacionalnu ili bilo kakvu drugu pripadnost*.U Zaprešiću su sva djeca jednaka i ovim putem moram pohvaliti zaprešičko poglavarstvo,jer Zaprešić nije bogat grad,nema veliki prirez,ni proračun,ali eto djecu su svakako razveselili.
Kao što netko već reče;djeca su djeca i tako mora biti i ja sam jako žalosna što neki to *još* nisu shvatili.

@*Bruta*  :Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## Gost 1

Bravo Zaprešić  :Smile:

----------


## anjica

*bruta*  :Love:  
Zapresic  :D

----------


## sorciere

danas bila u banci... bruta & vesna, + mi ostali ---> za sada 1300 kn 
izvještaj o uplatama poslan svima mailom...  :D 

*anjica, javljaj se na taj mobitel kad te zovem!!!   * 
moramo u shopping...   :Razz:

----------


## anjica

> *anjica, javljaj se na taj mobitel kad te zovem!!!   *


  :Embarassed:

----------


## Gost 1

Sorcie, Anjica  :Heart:

----------


## sorciere

dobila još dvije novčane obavijesti, pa bi sad trebalo biti 1500 kuna + dobila još obavijesti za poklone u "naturi" (to anjica sređuje   :Grin:  ).

jooooj, kak sam vesela!!!  :D  :D 

Gost 1,   :Kiss:

----------


## bruta

Kiki, ako nastavis ovako uporno, na kraju ces se udati za nekog iz poste...

 :Razz:

----------


## sorciere

> Kiki, ako nastavis ovako uporno, na kraju ces se udati za nekog iz poste...


jok draga, ja čekam dobitnika europske lutrije, po mogućnosti da ima par desetaka milijuna... eurića, naravno   :Laughing:  ... do tada se ne udajem   :Wink:  

zato sam poštu uputila anjici   :Laughing:  ...

----------


## sorciere

zaboravih nadopisati: za one koji me ne znaju od ranije - nekad sam se "zvala" - kiki   :Grin:  , ali ne na ovom forumu...

----------


## piplica

> dobila još dvije novčane obavijesti, pa bi sad trebalo biti 1500 kuna + dobila još obavijesti za poklone u "naturi" (to anjica sređuje   ).
> jooooj, kak sam vesela!!!  :D  :D


 :D  :D  :D

----------


## anjica

> bruta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kiki, ako nastavis ovako uporno, na kraju ces se udati za nekog iz poste...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jok draga, ja čekam dobitnika europske lutrije, po mogućnosti da ima par desetaka milijuna... eurića, naravno   ... do tada se ne udajem   
> ...


  :Predaja:

----------


## Tanči

> jooooj, kak sam vesela!!!  :D  :D


I ja i ja  :D  :D  :D 

*Sorci,anjica*  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## vikiikatja

i ja se prijavljujem!
Sorci, javi na pp kaj i gdje da pošaljem. A jesmo li dali to u novine? Hoćemo li? Javite ako moji prstići trebaju kome pokoju napisati!
Mrzim nepravdu i diskriminaciju po bilo kojoj osnovi, a pogotovo nacionalnoj!

----------


## sorciere

> i ja se prijavljujem!
> Sorci, javi na pp kaj i gdje da pošaljem. A jesmo li dali to u novine? Hoćemo li? Javite ako moji prstići trebaju kome pokoju napisati!
> Mrzim nepravdu i diskriminaciju po bilo kojoj osnovi, a pogotovo nacionalnoj!


ma draga - blagdani su... idemo ih provesti u veselju - darujući druge... a sve ostalo ćemo rješavati u "kasnija" vremena... 

mislim da se to može napraviti na jedan ljepši način... možda da novinari poprate to nekom "crticom" kak su djeca konačno dobila poklone, pa pitaju one koji odbijaju - da li postoji mogućnost da se ta praksa nastavi (iz njihove kase   :Laughing:  ).  nije poanta u tome da se nekog proziva i radi sukob, već da mu se na fin način "objasni" da to što radi - nije u redu   :Grin:  . 

šaljem ti pp.

----------


## bruta

jedva cekam sledecu akciju :Smile: 

ljudi moji, kad otvorim bilo koje novine s Balkana, stresem se od situacije i raznih tragicnih prica...razumem ja glad u Africi ali pate ljudi mnogo blize i sorcin poziv sam shvatila kao neki putokaz odakle krenuti konkretno
u ovu ekipu imam poverenja, super ste  :Heart:  


ko je za kuvano vince???  :Smile:

----------


## sorciere

> jedva cekam sledecu akciju
> 
> ljudi moji, kad otvorim bilo koje novine s Balkana, stresem se od situacije i raznih tragicnih prica...razumem ja glad u Africi ali pate ljudi mnogo blize i sorcin poziv sam shvatila kao neki putokaz odakle krenuti konkretno
> u ovu ekipu imam poverenja, super ste  
> 
> 
> ko je za kuvano vince???


daj nešto žešće   :Laughing:  

cifra se popela na 1700!! IHAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!! :D  :D

----------


## bruta

dala bi' ti ja, ima ovde sljive-otrovnjache, al bojim se da ne odes greskom na Floridu s tom lovom, pa ja da izvisim ko i obicno :Smile: )))))))

----------


## sorciere

> dala bi' ti ja, ima ovde sljive-otrovnjache, al bojim se da ne odes greskom na Floridu s tom lovom, pa ja da izvisim ko i obicno)))))))


ma nemaš brige... poslaću ti par preplanulih mišićavih....   :Laughing:

----------


## bruta

ma nemaš brige... poslaću ti par preplanulih mišićavih....   :Laughing: [/quote]
__________________________________________________  ___________Ajoj draga, samo mi fale misicavi, treba to izdrzat' u ovim godinama
jedva podmirim i ovog  :Heart:   jednog mog

ma , kad prodje akcija, oblokacemo se makar virtuelno..;uvek citiram onog uduvanog Acu Lukasa, to mi je postao logo
ZAPEVACU KADA PRODJE SVEEEE  :Grin:

----------


## Tanči

Dakle,drage moje........  :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

jeste li pretjerale?

----------


## sorciere

> jeste li pretjerale?


naravno da nismo   :Grin:  . 

želiš li se uključiti u akciju?   :Wink:  



anjica i ja smo se upravo vratile iz shoppinga. ostalo je još nešto novaca, a ja sad trebam spakirati "osnovne" pakete, vidjeti da li nešto nedostaje, i što još možemo kupiti za ostatak novca. 

nakon toga - lifram pakete anjici koja ih dopunjava vašim poklonima (koji još nisu stigli   :Cekam:  ), a onda organiziramo prijevoz za vukovar. 

kako sam ja ipak komad u godinama, idem prvo naći nešto protiv bolova... rame me ubija... vriiiiiiišt....

----------


## maria71

:D 

Baš se veselim !

----------


## Tanči

> :D 
> 
> Baš se veselim !


I ja,a kako tek dječica budu sretna...... :D

----------


## apricot

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jeste li pretjerale?
> 
> 
> naravno da nismo   . 
> 
> želiš li se uključiti u akciju?


ne, krši formska pravila.

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=52905

----------


## sorciere

sve osobe koje su uključene u akciju dobile su:

moje ime, prezime, adresu, broj mobitela, privatnu (registriranu) mail adresu. dobar dio njih me zna i osobno, a ostale će me (daj bože) upoznati   :Grin:  . 

prihvaćeno je ono što su cure ponudile, izvještaje redovno dobivaju putem maila, a neke (po osobnoj želji) putem pp-a. ako pažljivo pročitaš - vidjet ćeš da NISAM tražila novac. 

svi računi bit će dostavljeni svima na uvid. 

humanitarnim radom bavim se gotovo 15 godina, a od toga dobrih 5 godina radila sam za britansku humanitarnu organizaciju CONVOY OF HOPE. bila sam koordinator za hrvatsku, i u tom svojstvu me primio i predsjednik mesić. 

organizaciju COH osnovao je veleposlanik hrvatske u londonu (tada je to bio dr. ante čičin-šain), u suradnji s rotary klubovima. 

u svom radu morala sam redovno slati izvještaje, prvenstveno financijske - ali i sve druge. vjerujem da to dobro radim. 

moje podatke ima i dobar dio članova udruge, znaju i gdje radim, i da uvijek pomognem kad mogu. pa sam tako jednom satima sjedila pred vratima direktorice koja je trebala potpisati ugovor za donaciju - udruzi. 

o čemu pričamo?

----------


## apricot

ovaj put uopće nisi važna ti, nego Udruga.
kako bismo se zaštitili, svaka ovakva akcija mora biti prijavljena Mukici ili pujici. (postoji obrazac koji se popunjava)
ako se svi drugi drže toga, ne vidim zašto bi to bio problem.

ako ipak jest problem, obrati se anchie, a onda i UO-u.

----------


## bruta

Osoba koja pokreće akciju obavezna je prije otvaranja topica kontaktirati osoblje foruma, navesti osobne podatke temeljem kojih je moguće utvrditi njezin identitet i s njom stupiti u kontakt, kao i ime i prezime osobe kojoj je akcija namijenjena, (odnosno roditelja ili skrbnika ako je osoba maloljetna), dob, adresu i grad u kojem živi, te način na koji ju je moguće kontaktirati. 

Humanitarne akcija za maloljetne osobe neće se pokretati bez pisane suglasnosti roditelja odnosno skrbnika, ovjerene kod javnog bilježnika. Tekst suglasnosti utvrđuje udruga RODA. 

, obrati se anchie, a onda i UO-u.[/quote]

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

uh al' je ovo komplikovano..
Sorci moze dati licne podatke,ali sta cemo za osobe kojima je akcija namenjena? Jurit po Ilochi 30 roditelja da potpisu

pa jos overa kod javnog biljeznika

Naravno da treba ispostovati pravila foruma, da nije foruma ne bismo znale za ovo ni jedni za druge

Akcija je skoro pri kraju, pa bi taj forum, tj odgovorna lica mogao izici u susret svima nama nekom FLEKSIBILNIJOM varijantom??? A da opet bude ispostovan minimum pravila?

Verujte, na samu pomisao administracije, cekanja, taksenih marki i overe padnem u depresiju.Za sorciere bi to, posle svega bila prava nocna mora :Sad:

----------


## sorciere

ma bruta, znam ja za pravila, ali i udruga zna za mene.   :Grin: 
a i ovo nije akcija tog tipa, jer će primitak trebati potpisati voditeljica škole, dakle punoljetna osoba (ja ću sastaviti dopis, jer bez toga ne šaljem nikom ništa). 

btw - ako jedna osoba nije obaviještena o nečem, ne znači da druge nisu.

odoh sad pakirati ostatak onog što je kupljeno, jer nemam gdje zakoračiti u ovoj mojoj minijaturi - od vrećica i kutija...   :? 

 :Kiss:

----------


## bruta

hajde srecno...lepo ja rekoh, ne radujem se nikad unapred..
al kad dodje vreme,uhhhh  :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

> hajde srecno...lepo ja rekoh, ne radujem se nikad unapred..
> al kad dodje vreme,uhhhh


zajedno ćemo  :D  :D  :D ....

----------


## sorciere

skupljeno 1800 kn (1400 imam, tj. imala sam   :Laughing:  , a 400 ću podići kad stignem   :Grin:  ).

obzirom da anjica pozna djecu i njihove navike (imajte u vidu da je cilj razveseliti ih, ne podučavati o zdravoj prehrani   :Saint:  ), bilo mi je lakše kupovati... 

vrećice sam imala kod kuće, tako da ne trošimo novce i na to   :Wink:  .

kupljeno je po 33 komada:

dorina čokolade (145,06 kn)
vic krekeri (112,33)
kroasan s čokoladom (76,56)
keksi (127,35)
kiki bomboni (106,59)
žvake (89,75)
rexona dezići (511,43)
gel za tuširanje, robna marka (184,80)

za prva 4 razreda (16 učenika)
pez bomboni (77,88 )

za veće (17 učenika) ću ja kupiti tic-tac...

ukupno je do sada potrošeno 1431,75 kn (nadam se da sam dobro zbrojila   :Grin:  )

dakle - ostat će mi oko 300 kn kad kupim tic-tac, pa ću vidjeti što bi ih još moglo veseliti. ako imate ideje - pucajte   :Wink:  !

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

možda lijepa bilježnica svakom?
ja mogu dati toliko kemijskih olovki ako ne smetaju imena ljekova na njima

----------


## sorciere

> možda lijepa bilježnica svakom?
> ja mogu dati toliko kemijskih olovki ako ne smetaju imena ljekova na njima


bilježnice je obećala fegusti, a imena lijekova na olovkama neće smetati   :Grin:  . važno je da lijepo pišu... 
 :D

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

dogovoreno
ja ću probat skinut alkoholom ime, ako ne ide ići će ovako

možda balzam za usne svakom?
rosalovi su oko 10 kuna

----------


## sorciere

> dogovoreno
> ja ću probat skinut alkoholom ime, ako ne ide ići će ovako
> 
> možda balzam za usne svakom?
> rosalovi su oko 10 kuna


nemoj ništa skidati. kikici je uvijek bila fora nešto šareno na olovci   :Grin:  . obične su se mogle svugdje nabaviti   :Wink:  ...

vidjet ću jel mogu naći balzam za tu lovu (moram malo prošvrljati po dućanima), ili eventualno male nivea kremice (one putne). 

idem sad pisati kartice... našla sam 20 rozih, i 13 plavih   :Grin:   :D

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ja sam sad pogledala na mercator internet trgovinu
http://www.mercator.hr/trgovina/rezu...am%20za%20usne
možda je drugdje i povoljnije

to je samo ideja, ne mora to biti
nisam se sjetila niš drugog za 10tak kuma po glavi

----------


## sorciere

o, pa super! 

sutra se još čujem s anjicom, pa ak je to ok -odoh u mercator   :Grin:

----------


## mali karlo

ja sam nedavno u mulleru kupla labelo njihove marke za 7 i nešto kn, pa eto ak vam to može pomoć

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

možemo se onda tamo nać i da ti dam kemijske

----------


## sorciere

> ja sam nedavno u mulleru kupla labelo njihove marke za 7 i nešto kn, pa eto ak vam to može pomoć


naravno da može   :Kiss:  

a onda možda mogu još nekaj sitno dodati   :Laughing:

----------


## sorciere

> možemo se onda tamo nać i da ti dam kemijske


di si ti mislila da se nađemo? i u koje vrijeme   :Grin:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

u mercatoru
što ja znam, kad bi ti došla, ako bi došla?
a ako fali mogu i ja dodati

----------


## sorciere

> u mercatoru
> što ja znam, kad bi ti došla, ako bi došla?
> a ako fali mogu i ja dodati


javim ti se ujutro na mob   :Wink:

----------


## sorciere

kod mene 01.13h   :Grin:  ... svi paketi složeni, kartice s imenima djece i njihovim razredima zaklamane...   :Klap:   :D 

nemojte me budit na sabajle...   :Laughing:  

 :Coffee:

----------


## Gost 1

"Druge udruge i pojedinci u akciji" ciljani je namjenski pdf  gdje forumaši na razne načine, po saznanju o potrebi, pokušavaju pomoći bilo savjetom, korisnom informacijom ili materijalno.
Pravila spomenuta na ovom topicu odnose se upravo  na pdf  "Druge udruge i pojedinci u akciji" tj. vrijede za  javno na forumu objavljene akcije financijske i druge materijalne pomoći u slučaju ako su namijenjene fizičkim osobama, uz posebne  mjere zaštite maloljetnika.
Pravila su postavljena radi dva osnovna, vrlo bitna razloga 
1.	zaštita maloljetnih osoba (u smislu zaštite identiteta i zaštite od moguće manipulacije)
2.	zaštita korisnika foruma od zloporabe (zato je i zabranjeno sakupljanje novca i objava žiro računa na forumu)
Svrha pravila dakle nije zabrana radi zabrane, već kontrola dobrotvornih akcija prikupljanja materijalnih dobara za fizičke osobe, koju je bilo nužno uvesti zbog velikog broja forumaša nepoznatog identiteta koji su takve akcije pokretali.

Pdf „Škole“, namijenjen je problemima u školi, a ne dobrotvornim akcijama,tj. nitko na ovaj pdf ne dolazi sudjelovati u dobrotvornim akcijama, tako da mogućnosti zloporabe praktično  nema.

Topic „Nisu sva djeca jednaka..“ odnosi se na sumnju u diskriminaciju po nacionalnoj osnovi prema skupini djece.
Ne ulazeći u to radi li se o diskriminaciji ili ne, ostaje činjenica da 33 učenika jedne male područne škole zbog, u najmanju ruku, čisto administrativnih razloga, nisu dobili božićne poklone.

Potpuno spontano dvije forumašice-Sorcie (koja piše da će, ako treba, sama kupiti 30 čokoladica) i Anjica (zaposlenica u toj školi) kroz raspravu na forumu dolaze na ideju pomoći školi, a nekolicina sudionika u raspravi na forumu se priključila.
Daljnja komunikacija nastavljena je mailom.

Ovo nije pomoć maloljetnim fizičkim osobama, već donacija školi, koja je uostalom donaciju i tražila od općine Nijemci, ali dobila odbijenicu.

O tome je izvijestila zaposlenica škole, potpuno upućena u problem, čiji je identitet poznat udruzi „Roda“, kao i identitet forumašice Sorcie koja je preuzela obavezu prikupljanja sredstava, i to ne na svoju inicijativu, već na zamolbu uskog kruga forumašica koje su se slučajno našle na raspravi  na ovom topicu i koje su, osim načelne rasprave, jednostavno željele poduzeti nešto da i ta djeca dobiju poklne.

Javnog poziva na sudjelovanje u akciji (niti posredno ili neposredno) prikupljanja financijske pomoći fizičkim osobama i objave žiro računa nije bilo, niti je bilo takve namjere.

Radi se o donaciji pravnoj osobi (po saznanju dobivenom od osobe udruzi poznatog identiteta), na izričit zahtjev manjeg broja forumašica koje su željele sudjelovati i našle modus kako to izvesti, tako da svaka sumnja u zloporabu (a to je svrha zbog koje su pravila postavljena) otpada.

Jesam oduljila, ali trudnički mozak i nesanica ne pridonose konciznosti
 :Grin:

----------


## bruta

Jasno i bez dileme :Smile: 
Gost, veliko hvala
nadam se da cemo nastaviti i ubuduce, u sorci   :Saint:   :Grin:  imam neograniceno poverenje

----------


## Tanči

*Gost1*  :Klap:  baš si napisala kako treba.  :Love:  

Ja bi dodala još štošta :mad: ,ali neću,neću si kvariti osjećaj sreće da smo uspjeli barem na kratko vratiti osmjeh na dječja lica.Ovdje su samo djeca bitna i tako neka ostane  :Heart:

----------


## maria71

*Gost1*  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## ivarica

preselila sam temu na druge udruge i pojedinci u akciji i zakljucavam je, u skladu s pravilima foruma o skupljanju novca od forumasa


nadam se da kuzite da su pravila tu kako bi zastitila vas, nas, forumase, bez obzira jel organizator sorci, ivarica, apricot ili jucer registrirani forumas/ica.

svako dobro svima koji su se ukljucili u ovu akciju i djecici u anjicinoj skoli.

----------

